# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  حكم مصافحة الرجل للمرأة وأقوال الأئمة الأربعة في ذلك

## طالبة فقه

السؤال: 


أريد أجابه مفصلة عن حكم مصافحة الرجل للمرأة وأقوال الأئمة الأربعة في ذلك وقول جمهور العلماء ؟ . 

الجواب: 

الحمد لله 
أولاً :

لا يحل لرجل يؤمن بالله ورسوله أن يضع يده في يد امرأة لا تحل له أو ليست من محارمه ، ومن فعل ذلك فقد ظلم نفسه .

عن معقل بن يسار يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لئن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد خير له من أن يمس امرأة لا تحل له " .

رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 486 ) . 

والحديث : قال الألباني عنه في " صحيح الجامع " ( 5045 ) : صحيح .

فهذا الحديث وحده يكفي للردع والتزام الطاعة التي يريدها الله تعالى منا لما يفضي إليه مس النساء من الفتن والفاحشة .

عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : " كانت المؤمنات إذا هاجرن إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُمتحنَّ بقول الله عز وجل : ( يا أيها النبي إذا جاءك المؤمنات يبايعنك على أن لا يشركن بالله شيئا ولا يسرقن ولا يزنين ) الممتحنة / 12 ، قالت عائشة : فمن أقر بهذا من المؤمنات فقد أقر بالمحنة ، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أقررن بذلك من قولهن قال لهن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : انطلقن فقد بايعتكن ، ولا والله ما مست يد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدَ امرأةٍ قط غير أنه يبايعهن بالكلام ، قالت عائشة : والله ما أخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على النساء قط إلا بما أمره الله تعالى وما مست كف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كف امرأة قط وكان يقول لهن إذا أخذ عليهن قد بايعتكن كلاما " .

رواه مسلم ( 1866 ) .

عن عروة أن عائشة أخبرته عن بيعة النساء قالت : " ما مس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده امرأة قط إلا أن يأخذ عليها فإذا أخذ عليها فأعطته ، قال : اذهبي فقد بايعتك " .

رواه مسلم ( 1866 ) .

فهذا المعصوم خير البشرية جمعاء سيد ولد آدم يوم القيامة لا يمس النساء ، هذا مع أن الأصل في البيعة أن تكون باليد ، فكيف غيره من الرجال ؟ .

عن أميمة ابنة رقيقة قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إني لا أصافح النساء " .

رواه النسائي ( 4181 ) وابن ماجه (2874) . وصححه الألباني " صحيح الجامع " ( 2513 ) .

ثانياً :

لا تجوز المصافحة ولو بحائل من تحت ثوب وما أشبهه والذي ورد بذلك من الحديث ضعيف :

عن معقل بن يسار أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كان يصافح النساء من تحت الثوب " . 

رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ( 2855 ) .

قال الهيثمي : رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " و " الأوسط " ، وفيه عتاب بن حرب ، وهو ضعيف . 

" مجمع الزوائد " ( 6 / 39 ) .

قال ولي الدين العراقي :

قولها رضي الله عنها " كان يبايع النساء بالكلام " أي : فقط من غير أخذ كف ولا مصافحة ، وهو دال على أن بيعة الرجال بأخذ الكف والمصافحة مع الكلام وهو كذلك ، وما ذكرته عائشة رضي الله عنها من ذلك هو المعروف .

وذكر بعض المفسرين أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام دعا بقدح من ماء فغمس فيه يده ثم غمس فيه أيديهن ! وقال بعضهم : ما صافحهن بحائل وكان على يده ثوب قطري ! وقيل : كان عمر رضي الله عنه يصافحهن عنه ! 

ولا يصح شيءٌ من ذلك ، لا سيما الأخير ، وكيف يفعل عمر رضي الله عنه أمرا لا يفعله صاحب العصمة الواجبة ؟ .

" طرح التثريب " ( 7 / 45 ) .

قال الشيخ ابن باز – رحمه الله تعالى - : 

الأظهر المنع من ذلك ( أي مصافحة النساء من وراء حائل ) مطلقا عملا بعموم الحديث الشريف ، وهو قوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : " إني لا أصافح النساء " ، وسدّاً للذريعة . 

( حاشية مجموعة رسائل في الحجاب والسفور صفحة " 69 " بتصرف ) .

ثالثاً :

ومثله مصافحة العجائز ، فهي حرام لعموم النصوص في ذلك ، وما ورد في ذلك من الإباحة فهو ضعيف :

قال الزيلعي : 

قوله : " وروي أن أبا بكر كان يصافح العجائز " ، قلت : غريب أيضاً . 

" نصب الراية " ( 4 / 240 ) .

وقال ابن حجر : 

لم أجده .

" الدراية في تخريج أحاديث الهداية " ( 2 / 225 ) .

رابعاً :

وأما مذاهب العلماء الأربعة فكما يلي :

1- مذهب الحنفية :

قال ابن نجيم : 

ولا يجوز له أن يمس وجهها ولا كفها وإن أمن الشهوة لوجود المحرم ولانعدام الضرورة . 

" البحر الرائق " ( 8 / 219 ) .

2- مذهب المالكية :

قال محمد بن أحمد ( عليش ) :

ولا يجوز للأجنبي لمس وجه الأجنبية ولا كفيها ، فلا يجوز لهما وضع كفه على كفها بلا حائل ، قالت عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها " ما بايع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم امرأة بصفحة اليد قط إنما كانت مبايعته صلى الله عليه وسلم النساء بالكلام " ، وفي رواية " ما مست يده يد امرأة وإنما كان يبايعهن بالكلام " .

" منح الجليل شرح مختصر خليل " ( 1 / 223 ) .

3- مذهب الشافعية : 

قال النووي :

ولا يجوز مسها في شيء من ذلك . 

" المجموع " ( 4 / 515 ) .

وقال ولي الدين العراقي :

وفيه : أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام لم تمس يده قط يد امرأة غير زوجاته وما ملكت يمينه ، لا في مبايعة ، ولا في غيرها ، وإذا لم يفعل هو ذلك مع عصمته وانتفاء الريبة في حقه : فغيره أولى بذلك ، والظاهر أنه كان يمتنع من ذلك لتحريمه عليه ؛ فإنه لم يُعدَّ جوازه من خصائصه ، وقد قال الفقهاء من أصحابنا وغيرهم : إنه يحرم مس الأجنبية ولو في غير عورتها كالوجه ، وإن اختلفوا في جواز النظر حيث لا شهوة ولا خوف فتنة، فتحريم المس آكد من تحريم النظر ، ومحل التحريم ما إذا لم تدع لذلك ضرورة فإن كان ضرورة كتطبيب وفصد وحجامة وقلع ضرس وكحل عين ونحوها مما لا يوجد امرأة تفعله جاز للرجل الأجنبي فعله للضرورة .

" طرح التثريب " ( 7 / 45 ، 46 ) .

4- مذهب الحنابلة :

وقال ابن مفلح : 

وسئل أبو عبد الله – أي الإمام أحمد – عن الرجل يصافح المرأة قال : لا وشدد فيه جداً ، قلت : فيصافحها بثوبه ؟ قال : لا ...

والتحريم اختيار الشيخ تقي الدين ، وعلل بأن الملامسة أبلغ من النظر ) 

الآداب الشرعية 2/257

والله أعلم .

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

> عن معقل بن يسار يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لئن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد خير له من أن يمس امرأة لا تحل له " .
>  
> رواه الطبراني في " الكبير " ( 486 ) . 
> 
> والحديث : قال الألباني عنه في " صحيح الجامع " ( 5045 ) : صحيح .


ياطالبة فقه بارك الله فيك
الحديث المذكور حديث ضعيف 
وترك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للمصافحة ليس خاصا بغير المحارم
وما يفعله البعض من مصافحة  للأجنبيات هو اعتقاد منهم أن الأدلة ليست صريحة في المنع والتحريم
ولا شك أن الأبعد عن مواطن الشبه  والإحتاط للدين لاسيما في هذه الأزمنة هو ترك المصافحة

والله أعلم

وقد سبق الحوار حول المو ضوع هنا
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=23135

.

----------


## طالبة فقه

السلام عليكم:بارك الله فيكم
 ولكن الحديث رواه الطبراني والبيهقي وثقات الرجال كما صححه الالباني في الترغيب والترهيب وفي السلسله الصحيحه.

----------


## أبو القاسم

يبقى التصحيح والتضعيف مسألة اجتهادية , والحديث من جهة رجاله فنعم :ثقات
ومادام صححه بعض أهل العلم المتبوعين,فللمق  د والتابع أن يقلد ويتابع مالم يظهر له دليل على ضعفه يبطل القول بصحته
ولاريب أن مصافحة المرأة لا تجوز ,حتى مع عدم هذه الحديث لأنها كما قال ابن تيمية أبلغ من النظر
كقياس الضرب على التأفيف في معاملة الوالدين..والله أعلم

----------


## حطّام

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد الله علاء الدين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أحسن الله إليك أختي و جزاك الله خيرا، آمين.
هذا تعليق من حيث الناحية الحديثية لكنني أشاطرك الرأي في ما ذكرتِ من أقوال أهل العلم رحمهم الله تعالى، آمين.
قال الشيخ ابو عبدالرحمن عبد العزيز الحنوط حفظه الله :
حديث : " لَأنْ يُطعَنَ في رأسِ أحدِكم بمِخيَطٍ من حديدٍ خيرٌ لهُ مِنْ أن يَمَسَّ امرأةً لا تَحِلُّ لهُ " . 
أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " (20/ 211ـ 212) رقم (486 ، 487) ، والروياني في " مسنده " (2/ 323) رقم (1283) من طريق شداد بن سعيد الراسبي ، قال : سمعتُ يزيد بن عبدالله بن الشخير يقول : سمعتُ معقل بن يسار يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره .
قلت : وهذا إسناد جيد ، رجاله كلهم ثقات .
شداد بن سَعيد ، أبو طلحة الراسبيُّ البصري .
وثقه أحمد بن حنبل ، وأبو حاتم ، وزهير بن حرب ، والنسائي ، والبزار ، وابن شاهين ، وابن خلفون .
قال إسحاق بن منصور ، عن يحيى بن معين : ثقة .
وقال إبراهيم بن عبدالله بن الجنيد : سألت يحيى بن معين عن شدَّاد بن سعيد ، ويُكْنَى أبا طلحة ، فقال : ثقة . قلت ليحيى : إن ابن عَرعَرة يَزْعُم أنه ضعيفٌ ، فغضبَ وتكلَّم بكلامٍ ، وأبو خَيْثَمة يسمع ، فقال أبوخَيْثَمة : شَدَّاد بن سعيد ثقة . ثم قال يحيى : يَزْعُم ابنُ عَرْعَرة أنَّ سَلْم بن زُرَيْر ثقة .قال : كذاك يقول . قال : هو ضعيفٌ ضعيفٌ .
وذكره ابن حبان في كتاب " الثقات " وقال : ربما أخطأ .
قال أبو عبدالرحمن : هذا دليل صريح في أن خطأه قليل ، ومن ثبتت عدالته وثقته ، فلا يسقط حديثه لمجرد أن أخطأ في أحاديث .
وقال البخاري : ضعَّفه عبالصمد بن عبدالوارث .
قال أبو عبدالرحمن : وهذا جرح غير مفسر لا يعبأ به ؛ والحافظ عبدالصمد بن عبدالوارث : وإن كان من الحفاظ غير معروف بنقد الرواة ، فلا يساوي تضعيفه شيئاً أمام التوثيق الصادر من أئمة هذا الفن .
وقال الحاكم أبو أحمد : ليس بالقوي عندهم .
قال أبو عبدالرحمن : وهو كلام فيه نظر ، لأنه غير مدعم بالدليل ، مع مخالفته لتوثيق من سمينا من الأئمة ، وقد يفسر نفي القوة عنه في هذا التعبير بفتور الحفظ .
وقال العقيلي : صدوق في حفظه بعض الشيء ، ولا يتابع عليه ، وله غير حديث لا يتابع على شيء منها .
قال أبو عبدالرحمن : قوله : ( في حفظه بعض الشيء ) فهذا لا يضره إلا إذا كثر الخطأ ، وكان الغالب على حديثه . أما الخطأ القليل فمن ذا سلم منه وكذا من الوهم ؟ ، قال ابن معين : " لست أعجب ممن يحدث فيخطىء ، إنما أعجب ممن يحدث فيصيب " .
وقوله : ( ولا يتابع عليه ... ) فهذا ليس من الجرح في شيء ، وليس من شرط الثقة أن يتابع في كل ماحدث به ، وإنما شرطه أن لا يتفرد بالمناكير عن المشاهير فيكثر ، ومن المعروف بداهة أنه ليس شرطاً في صحة كل حديث وجود المتابعة فيه .
وقال الدارقطني : يعتبر فيه .
وقال البيهقي : ليس بالقوي .
قال أبو عبدالرحمن : وهذا ليس تضعيفاً وإنما يعني ليس بقوي قوة غيره ممن هو فوقه .
وقال ابن عدي : ليس له كثير حديث ، ولم أر له حديثاً منكراً ، وأرجوا أنه لا بأس به .
ولما ذكره ابن خلفون في " الثقات " ذكر عن البخاري أنه قال : هو صدوق في الأصل . (إكمال تهذيب الكمال : 6/ 223) .
وقال الذهبي : صالح الحديث .
وقال في " الكاشف " (2/ 6) :" وثقه أحمد وغيره ، وضعفه من لا يعلم " .
وقد صدر ترجمته في " ميزان الاعتدال " ب " صح " الدال على أن العمل على توثيق الرجل .
وقال الحافظ : صدوق يخطىء .
قال أبو عبدالرحمن : قوله (يخطىء ) فهذا لا يضره ؛ لأنه ليس من حد الثقة : أنه لا يغلط ولا يخطىء ، فمن يسلم من ذلك غير المعصوم الذي لا يُقَرُّ على خطأ 
بعد هذا أقول : شداد بن سويد ( ثقة صدوق ) ، أقل أحواله أن يحسن حديثه إن لم يكن أعلى .
وقد خولف شداد ، فرواه بشير بن عقبة ، قال : حدثني يزيد بن عبدالله الشخّير ، عن معقل بن يسار قال : لأن يعمد أحدكم إلى مخيط فيغرز به رأسي أحب إليّ من أن تغسل رأسي امرأة ليست مني ذات محرم .
أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة في " المصنف " (4/ 15) رقم (17310) .
وهذا سند صحيح ، رجاله كلهم ثقات رجال الشيخين .
بشير بن عقبة الناجي السامي ،ويقال : الأزدي أبو عقيل الدورقي البصري .
وثقه أحمد بن حنبل ، ويحيى بن معين ، والفلاس ، وابن حبان ، والذهبي ، وابن حجر .
قال مسلم بن إبراهيم الدَّورقي : هو عندهم ثقةٌ .
وقال عبدالرحمن بن أبي حاتم : سمعت أبي يقول : أبو عقيل الدَّورَقي صالح الحديث . قلت : يُحتجُّ بحديثه ؟ قال : صالح الحديث .
قال أبو عبدالرحمن : وهذا وإن كان توثيقاً في اعتبار أكثر المحدثين . ولكنه ليس كذلك بالنظر إلى اصطلاح أبي حاتم نفسه . فقد جاء في مقدمة الجرح والتعديل عند بيان درجات رواة الآثار مانصه :
" ... وإذا قيل صالح الحديث فإنه يكتب حديثه للاعتبار ..." (2/ 37) .
قال أبو عبدالرحمن : ورأى البعض أن رواية الوقف هاهنا أرجح من رواية الرفع . لكن لعل الأصوب أن يقال : الموقوف وهو لا يُعل المرفوع ، ولا يُعله المرفوع ، لا ختلاف الرواة فيه على يزيد بن عبدالله الشخّير فهذا محمول على أنه حدَّث به مرة مرفوعاً ومرة موقوفاً ، والله أعلم .
قال الإمام الخطيب البغدادي : " اختلاف الروايتين في الرفع والوقف لا يؤثر في الحديث ضعفاً ؛ لجواز أن يكون الصحابي يُسْنِدُ الحديثَ مرّةً ويرفعُهُ إلى النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ ويذكُرُهُ مرّةً أخرى على سبيل الفتوى ولا يرفعه ، فحفظ الحديثُ عنه على الوجهين جميعاً ، وقد كان سفيان بن عيينة يفعل هذا كثيراً في حديثه ، فيرويه تارةً مسنداً مرفوعاً ، ويقِفُهُ مرّةً أخرى قصداً واعتماداً ، وإنما لم يكن هذا مؤثراً في الحديث ضعفاً ، ... لأن إحدى الروايتين ليستْ مكذِّبَةً للأخرى ، والأخذ بالمرفوع أولى ؛ لأنه أزيدُ " ( الكفاية : ص : 587ـ 588) .
وهذا التحقيق طريقة كبار النقاد من الأئمة كما هو الشأن في إطلاق من أطلق : ( زيادة الثقة مقبولة ) كالبخاري وابن حبان والدارقطني وغيرهم .
قال الإمام النقاد ابن حبان في كتاب " الثقات " (8/1) : " ... وزيادة الألفاظ عندنا مقبولة عن الثقات إذا جائز أن يحضر جماعة شيخاً في سماع شيء ثم يخفى على أحدهم بعض الشيء ويحفظه من هو مثله أو دونه في الإتقان ... " 
قال أبو عبدالرحمن : تبين لي فيما ذكرته أن شداداً وبشيراً كلاهما ثقة ؛ والزيادة من الثقة مقبولة ، وقد زاد الرفع بشير وهو ثقة . فهذا هو الجمع وفيه إعمال لكلا الروايتين بخلاف الترجيح ففيه هدر لإحدى الروايتين .وقد روي مرسلاً من حديث عبدالله بن أبي زكريا الخزاعي قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لأن يُقْرَعَ الرجل قرعاً إلى عظم رأسه خيرٌ له من أن تضع امرأة يدها على رأسه لا تحلُّ ، ولأن يبرص الرجل برصاً يخلص البرص إلى عظم ساعده خير له من أن تضع امرأة يدها على ساعده لا تحل له " .
أخرجه أبو نُعيم في " الطب النَّبَوي " (ق90/1ـ2) من طريق هشيم ، عن داود بن عمرو : أنبأ عبدالله بن أبي زكريا الخزاعي .
وهذا مع إرساله أو إعضاله ؛ فإن هشيماً كان مدلساً وقد عنعنه .
لكنه صرح بالتَّحديث في " سنن سعيد بن منصور " (2/ 88ـ 89) رقم (2168) ، لكن ليس عنده الشطر الأول منه ، فبقيت العلة الأولى .
( المِخْيَط ) ؛ بكسر الميم وفتح الياء : هو ما يُخاط به ؛ كالإبرة والمسلة ونحوهما . انتهى
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ
والصحيح والله أعلم :
ان حديث : " لأن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد خيرٌ له من أن يمس إمرأة لاتحل له " حديث معلول لايصح مرفوعاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما الصواب أنه من قول معقل بن يسار0
*تنبيهٌ:*
*حَدِيثُ مَعْقل بنِ يسار قَالَ: قَالَ رسولُ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :((لأنْ يُطْعَن في رأسِ أحدكم بمخيط( ) من حديدٍ خيرٍ لهُ مِنْ أنْ يمسّ امرأةً لا تحل له)).*
*أخرجه الرُّوياني في مسنده (2/323رقم1283).*
*والطبرانيّ في المعجم الكبير (20/212رقم487) قال: حدثنا عبدان بن أحمد.*
*كلاهما عن نصر بن علي قال: أخبرنا أبي.*
*وأخرجه: الطبرانيّ أيضاً في المعجم الكبير (20/211 رقم486) قال:حدثنا موسى بن هارون ثنا إسحاق بن راهويه أنا النضر بن شميل.* 
*كلاهما (النضر بن شميل، و علي بن نصر) عن شداد بن سعيد، قَالَ: سمعت يزيد بن عبد الله بن الشخير يقول: سمعت معقل بن يسار...الحَدِيث.*
*قَالَ المنذري:((رواه الطبراني والبيهقي، ورجال الطبراني ثقات رجال الصحيح))*
*وَقَالَ الهيثمي:((رواه الطبراني ورجاله رجال الصحيح))*
*وشدادُ بنُ سعيد - هو: أبو طلحةَ الراسبي البصريّ - الأظهرُ أنّه صدوقٌ*
*وثقه :أحمدُ، والنسائيّ، و البزار، وقال إبراهيمُ بنُ عبد الله بنٍ الجُنيد سألتُ يحيى بن معين عن شداد بن سعيد ويكنى أبا طلحة؟ فقال: ثقةٌ، قلتُ ليحيى: إنَّ ابنَ عرعرة يزعم أنه ضعيفٌ، فَغَضَبَ، وقال: هو ثقة، وتكلم يحيى بكلام - وأبو خيثمة يسمع - ، فقال أبو خيثمة: شداد بن سعيد ثقة.* 
*وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات وقال :((ربما أخطأ ))، وله في مسلم حديثٌ واحدٌ في الشواهد حديثُ أبي بردة عن أبيه في "وضع ذنوب المسلمين على اليهود والنصارى".* 
*وقال البخاريُّ :(( ضعفه عبدالصمد )). يعني: عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث. وقد نقل العقيليّ في كتابه الضعفاء كلام البخاريّ هكذا :(( قال البخاري ضعفه عبدالصمد، ولكنه صدوق في حفظه بعض الشيء )). ويظهر لي أنّ جملة " ولكنه صدوق في حفظه بعض الشيء" من كلام البخاريّ ففيها نَفَسُه ودقته في العبارات، وهذه الجملة ليست موجودة في المطبوع من التاريخ الكبير- والمطبوع من رواية محمد بن سهل- فربما تكون من إضافاته على التاريخ التي سمعه بعض تلاميذه دون بعض، ومما يؤيد أنها من كلام البخاريّ قول مُغْلطاي :((ولمَّا ذكره ابنُ خَلَفون في الثقات ذكر عن البخاريّ أنه قال: هو صدوق في الأصل))،-كذا وقع : ولعلها: صدوق في حفظه..كما في العبارة التي نقلها العقيلي - والله أعلم.*
*قال ابنُ عديّ :((وشداد ليس له كثير حديث، ولم أر له حديثا منكراً، وأرجو أنه لا بأس به)). وقال الدارقطني :(( يعتبر به )).* 
*قال الذهبيُّ :((صدوقٌ وغيره أقوى منه)). وقال أيضاً -في الميزان- :(( صالح الحديث)). قال ابن حجر :(( صدوق يخطىء)).* 
*ولعل في قول الذهبيّ جمعاً بين أقوال النقاد، وتوسطاً في حاله والله أعلم.* 
*انظر: التاريخ الكبير (4/227رقم2607) ، سؤالات ابن الجنيد (ص441رقم695،ص443رقم 706)، سؤالات أبي داود (ص332رقم478)، الجرح والتعديل (4/330رقم1446)، الثقات (8/310)، الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال (4/44)، سؤالات البرقاني (ص36رقم220)، تهذيب الكمال (12/395)، إكمال تهذيب الكمال (6/223)، الكاشف (1/481رقم2249)، ميزان الاعتدال (3/366) المغني في الضعفاء (1/296رقم2747)، ذكر من تكلم فيه وهو موثق (ص98رقم157)، تهذيب التهذيب (4/278)، تقريب التهذيب (ص264رقم2755).*
*ويزيد بن عبد الله بن الشخير متفقٌ على توثيقه*
*ولكن خَالفَ شدادَ بنَ سعيد بشيرُ بنُ عقبة -وهو ثقةٌ أخرجَ لهُ الشيخان -،فرواه عن يزيد عن معقل موقوفاً، أخرجه: ابنُ أبي شيبة في المصنف، كتاب النكاح، ما قالوا في المرأة تقبل رأس الرجل وليست منه بمحرم قَالَ: حدثنا أبو أسامة حمّاد بنُ أسامة عن بشير بن عقبة، قَالَ: حدثني يزيد بن عبد الله بن الشخير، عن معقل قَالَ:((لأنْ يعمد أحدكم إلى مخيط فيغرز به في رأسي، أحبّ إلي من أنْ تغسل رأسي امرأة ليست مني ذات محرم)).*
*ويظهر لي أنّ رواية بشير تعل رواية شداد، ولكن يغني عنه الأحاديث المتقدمة الدالة على المنع، والله أعلم.*
*وقد قوّى الشيخ الألبانيُّ-رحمه الله- الحَدِيثَ ولكن لم يذكر رواية بشير بن عقبة، والتي تدل على علة رواية شداد فيبدو أنه لم يقف عليها.*
*انظر كتاب اشكال وجوابه في حديث أم حرام بنت ملحان دارسة تأصيلية تطبيقة تبين المنهج العلمي في الإجابة عن الاشكالات التي ربما تعرض في بعض الأحاديث ـ تأليف د. علي بن عبدالله الصباح طبعة دار المحدث الطبعة الأولى ذو القعدة 1425هـ*

----------


## طالبة فقه

للاعلى<<برجاء الموعظه

----------


## معاذ صوالحة

بورك فيكم على ما قدمتم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

بارك الله فيكم اختنا طالبة فقه 
وبارك الله في الاخوة المشاركين

----------

